# The Best Dog Breed



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

German Short Haired Pointer wins it hands down  If you want a gorgeous, friendly dog and bed hog, pick a GSP...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I'll never own one nor recommend one after a few of my buddies experiences with them: things are in the water NON-STOP. My one buddy got to take his out fishing all of two trips, after that the poor thing sat at home all day, just couldn't keep it out of the water.

They may be great dogs, but definitely not angler-friendly!

Australian Shepard's FTW.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll vote for a Lab! Smart, easy to train, good with kids, keep other animals out of the yard, sleep in their own bed.!.......It's really a contest for second place...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the Brown nose Doberman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ezbite said:


> the Brown nose Doberman


He said dog not hog! Look at the rooter on that guy haha!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

best dam dog i have ever owned ! hunting or hanging out he likes it all ! you opened up a big can of worms on this subject !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BRittany!!!!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love them all!!! a real man's best friend


----------



## mr.whiskers (Jul 19, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, you got it right! GSP for sure.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My vote goes to Beagles. Portable size, very friendly with everyone, patient with kids, great nose and loud bark for its size help in the field and with home defense. Not to mention they're chick magnets when pups. Only drawbacks is they do like to wander and the shedding.

Here's my 1st dog ever i got at age 29, the lovely Lola. She's a Beagle mix with prob Jack Russell. But i do love them all great or small.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Raven the Lab calls "shenanigans" on your thesis...
And her replacement does too...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All I have had is German Shepards they are great loyal dogs very friendly if you want them to be my last one only made it to 9 because of hip problems but nobody walks in your house without you knowing it good or bad I love them but everyone has their own opinion this is mine no pics on my phone or computer as its been a while since my last dog 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm a dog guy so I like 'em all

but

It's hard to beat a lab

1. Lab

2. American Water Spaniel

3. Boykin Spaniel

If they could develop any of the above that didn't shed I'd have one of each.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have had a lot of dogs. I would put labs up there at #1 though. But my smartest dog I have ever had is my boston terrier. And the dumbest is my boxer I don't know if a dog can be retarded but I think this dog is. My parents have a German shorthair she is a good dog but has a nuerological disorder that makes her think she can't walk. Weirdest thing I have ever seen the dog will be running all around one minute and the next minute not even be able to stand up. There really aren't any bad dogs though.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

English Setter


----------



## Tallboy1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

German shepherd. Hands down


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

My experience this far in life after a few breeds is lab. This dog is unbelievable. Easy to train, friendly, smart, adaptable, loves kids. I can't think of everything good about this lab but I may not own any other breed after my experience with her!


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

I love them all, too, but labs top my list. Just lost my 13 year old chocolate a couple months ago. He loved to swim but would stay in the boat unless encouraged to jump in. Got along with other pets and kids, never strayed or showed aggression, etc. Can't wait to get another one.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Boxers for me..this big guy was a boxer mix talk about a good dog and smart..all commands were done by signing them since he was a pup..sadly he is no longer with me..definitely one of those dogs you can never fully replace

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Chocolate labs. I've had one in my family since I was 7. Great dogs. Never run away, never get aggressive, can actually play fetch unlike the dogs I have now (husky/rottweiler and collie/hound) but my husky rottweiler is awesome and an absolute baby. The hound mix is more the wifes dog. He is a tool

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Everyone has their favorites and each breed has it's place!
I LOVE Boxers...so fun, full of life, etc! The drawback was that they tend to LOVE people TOO much and no longer met my requirement as a home guard dog (live in the Country).
I researched breeds and I chose a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) from a local renowned breeder! Daccus has it all, he is a huge 149lb muscled, athletic, beast...he loves people that he has been socialized with (UPS man, FedEX, neighbors, friends, etc), loves his family, and is tolerent of other animals....but beware, they need constant training and companionship, and they will not tolerate strangers coming onto their property or messing with their human family! You have to be the Master and Alpha with them, they are VERY Smart and will "Try" you to see if you will let them get away with things...they take work but the benefits are amazing!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Everyone has their favorites and each breed has it's place!
> I LOVE Boxers...so fun, full of life, etc! The drawback was that they tend to LOVE people TOO much and no longer met my requirement as a home guard dog (live in the Country).
> I researched breeds and I chose a Cane Corso (Italian Mastiff) from a local renowned breeder! Daccus has it all, he is a huge 149lb muscled, athletic, beast...he loves people that he has been socialized with (UPS man, FedEX, neighbors, friends, etc), loves his family, and is tolerent of other animals....but beware, they need constant training and companionship, and they will not tolerate strangers coming onto their property or messing with their human family! You have to be the Master and Alpha with them, they are VERY Smart and will "Try" you to see if you will let them get away with things...they take work but the benefits are amazing!


Haven't had one but I've heard that Boxers really have a bad gas problem, have you found it to be true? i like bull mastiffs but as a huge dog, their shortened life expectancy makes it hard to go that way. Losing my lab after 11/12 years was much too soon.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

GSP's are great dogs if you can take the incredible amount of energy they have. I have a lab/gsp mix and a pure bred gsp. The lab/gsp is the best of both worlds. I wouldn't trade him for anything. He runs pheasants for me and the gsp is my duck dog (go figure!).


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pure bred River Dog.  Actually lab/German shepherd mix, but dam if he wasn't born to be on a river.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got our 4th lab a month ago...wouldn't have it any other way...

Our female (got her from ogf member quackpot) will be 2 in Dec (Bella), and our new pup Lemmy is 12 weeks today.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I gotta go with boxers too, I help raise 4 at my parents (and 2 with an old roomate) while I lived there and they have two now and I just recently got my own now that I have my purchased my first house, Ranger is now 4 months old. They are great dogs. I had a chocolate lab once and she was a dumb ass I hated her, but 95% of labs are great dogs and are really smart, but still like boxers better. Most dogs can be trained to be great companions and pets just depends on what your looking for or what your willing to put up with.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I've owned mutts and a border collie, all good dogs with the border collie being the smartest dog I've ever owned. I like most dogs except for "foo foo" dogs and "mean" dogs.
My current buddy is a goldendoodle. Overall, probably the best dog I've ever owned. Tremendously good natured and gentle (certified therapy dog), intelligent and sheds very little.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My old neighbor had a Golden-doodle if you remember Mike, her name was also Roxy. She was awesome we actually miss her, my neighbor has a labordoodle now he's scared of my boxer LOL doesn't want to play rough. We talked about this at Mazuricks the one day. Golden-doodles are great dogs and would make for a great family dog, I considered getting one but I needed a dog that would be not so friendly in the event of a break in and boxers have protection authority 

My wife works for a rehab company she runs a bunch of buildings and we will be taking our dog to get certified as well, he'll start obedience over winter, looking forward to it.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

border collie


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Wiener dogs! great company, funny little dogs and they help keep the tree rat population down lol


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Another vote for labs! Here is my chessie/lab mix from yesterday and today's hunt she a good dog but my yellow labs were great dogs!


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

English mastiff hands down the most gentle laid back dog there is downfall is the slobber after they drink but that's nothing a towel can't help with they are the biggest lap dogs 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Cant forget about these guys. Gentle giants most of the time. Great with the kids. Great loving dogs.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I_Shock_Em said:


> GSP's are great dogs if you can take the incredible amount of energy they have. I have a lab/gsp mix and a pure bred gsp. The lab/gsp is the best of both worlds. I wouldn't trade him for anything. He runs pheasants for me and the gsp is my duck dog (go figure!).


Amen Brother....I miss My Buddy. Lab/GSP mix. Was killed 2 years this Christmas....4 years old

Currently have a Golden retriver and a full GSP..

Raised Rottweilers for 12 years


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

heres mine...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> My old neighbor had a Golden-doodle if you remember Mike, her name was also Roxy. She was awesome we actually miss her, my neighbor has a labordoodle now he's scared of my boxer LOL doesn't want to play rough. We talked about this at Mazuricks the one day. Golden-doodles are great dogs and would make for a great family dog, I considered getting one but I needed a dog that would be not so friendly in the event of a break in and boxers have protection authority
> 
> My wife works for a rehab company she runs a bunch of buildings and we will be taking our dog to get certified as well, he'll start obedience over winter, looking forward to it.


I hear ya bout the protection thing, Kevin. Mine might bark at an intruder...might... but would probably just end up licking them to death. Fortunately, I have other "things" to deal with that kind of issue


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

What a great topic love them all but my lab big big block headed one Brock cant keep him dry


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Loved my beagle-Bassett mix. He was a great guard dog. Faught off a coyote in the side yard. Would pin a stranger to a wall but would never bite. Was a big baby with my kids. 


OutdoorLife


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

German Rottweiler. Hands down the smartest dog out there. We have had 4 over the last 26 years and will never have anything else. They are the most gentle of aminals, then when you need it they are there for you. I don't have to worry about security when I travel, because he is my 4 legged 12ga.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Haven't had one but I've heard that Boxers really have a bad gas problem, have you found it to be true? i like bull mastiffs but as a huge dog, their shortened life expectancy makes it hard to go that way. Losing my lab after 11/12 years was much too soon.


I've had 3 boxers over my lifetime, my last one lived to be 15 and none have had gas issues...Since the 90's, I have always fed my dogs Orijen or Acana (made by Orijen)! It's the best food out there and you get what you pay for!

Italians are not sloppy/lumbering like Bulls/English, they are Big, Athletic, and Agile. With care 10 years is not uncommon! You have to be involved with this breed...things will not turn out well if you allow them to "Raise" themselves or allow them to become the dominate member of the family! If you spend the time, they are the best large dog breed I have ever been around!

Pure Bred Boxers are another breed that because of all the in-breeding have developed diseases specific to them, like cancer, hip issues, allergies, eye, and breathing issues! You must research and take great care when trying to locate a breeder and make sure the line they are breeding does not have these traits.


----------



## waterboss (Aug 16, 2010)

*My GSP Max gets my vote.......Best dog I ever had. Hunts great and what a family dog. Yes he is a bed hog..........but we love him *


----------



## bass pro (Mar 16, 2009)

i cant believe no one has mentioned the english coonhound. what a great dog mine is in the house but still does her job coonhunting. take her outside and playball will box with you cuddle and she knows when your down very loveable but when you put the coonlight on she is all business lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

waterboss said:


> *My GSP Max gets my vote.......Best dog I ever had. Hunts great and what a family dog. Yes he is a bed hog..........but we love him *


+1. My GSP is the best hunting dog/family pet I have ever owned. Yes she is also a bed dog...the only downside is they have lots of energy when their young. For the first two years my wife asked will she ever just lay down?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Let's really get this post going....................How bout those pit bull terriers?? They always win the tail wag contests hands down!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The Plott Hound besides my 11 mo. old Boxer,is a one man Army.The Bruce Lee of the Dog World.Make good pets but will dominate any other Dog.You could not get a better watch Dog.They are very intelligent,good with Kids,and have fighting abilities far beyond others of it's size and weight range.My Plott is named Roscoe.Look um up.



Roscoe


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

boatnut said:


> I hear ya bout the protection thing, Kevin. Mine might bark at an intruder...might... but would probably just end up licking them to death. Fortunately, I have other "things" to deal with that kind of issue


I hear ya man, I do too  but I coma sleep and at least need my guy to be very alert to wake me and the wife up. I have 10 doors in my house and one in the bedroom. Goldens are awesome you definitely have a great dog, Like I said I miss my neighbors old dog she would come over and hang out all the time with us she was awesome so fun to be around she was a great companion for my neighbor after his divorce. I should stop over there with my dog so they can play.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I like any dog breed that doesn't have long stringy hair. I've had Whippets, Italian greyhounds, boxers, beagles, Weims, mutts, German Shepherds, miniature pinchers, Chinese Shar Pei, etc etc....I haven't had a bad dog. I'm loyal to them, they are loyal to me and my family. I will say this : when my boxer Speck died, I went for another boxer. He was my best friend. Crazy intelligent, loved to play, loved water, protective, gentle, soft, low maintenance, etc. I couldn't ask for a better all around dog. For home defense, I think the Shar Pei was by far the best. To this day I still believe Scully had some burglar fingers digesting in his stomach judging by the blood trail that led from my back door, along a 150' sidewalk, over my fence, across the railroad track, and down the road. It was like tracking a deer.  Good boy!


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice dog and collar ez....I seen your picture and thought it was my dog! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

onemorecastt said:


> Nice dog and collar ez....I seen your picture and thought it was my dog!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


you gotta have a studded collar for a stud Doberman


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

pit bull for sure, great with kids, energetic, friendly, and very loyal. hands down.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> My vote goes to Beagles. Portable size, very friendly with everyone, patient with kids, great nose and loud bark for its size help in the field and with home defense. Not to mention they're chick magnets when pups. Only drawbacks is they do like to wander and the shedding


+ 1 on Beagles & Beagle mixes, smartest dogs Ive ever had. I love all dogs but Beagles are my favorite.
Right now we have a miniature Dachshund/Chihuahua mixone of these days Ill get a real dog again. The chilidog isnt bad I guess but I just dont want another one, Dachshunds are ok, Chihuahuas are nuts.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

El Toro PoPo!

How can any one say that one breed of dog is the BEST? Beyond me!

So now i'm going to come up with my own personal view. For the sake of getting a flaming subject going my dogs are the best. 
 ALL DOGS THAT ARE MENTIONED BEFORE ARE WORTHLESS.
All dogs besides ; Giant Schnauzers & Australian Cattle Dogs should be banned.

Stupid HUH?
I consider my 2 dogs as FAMILY & love 'em to no end. Everyone should do the same weather its a Beagle, Poodle, Shepard, Mutt, or whatever.

Nik,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nikster said:


> El Toro PoPo!
> 
> How can any one say that one breed of dog is the BEST? Beyond me!
> 
> ...


yet you post no photos, i dont feel the love goes that deep. LOL


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I gotta go with the reindeer rottweiler. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

igmire01 said:


> Let's really get this post going....................How bout those pit bull terriers?? They always win the tail wag contests hands down!!!


I love my two APBTs to death. Great dogs. Loyal, stoic, smart, bed hog/cover stealers. One will remove blankets from the bed to the floor for her own purposes while we're sleeping. Shes crafty.









As a pup. Don't get much cuter than this!!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Boxer...I love mine...Baxter is almost 2...He the the most loving dog I have ever met...He is incredibly gentle with other dogs, and is great with my 2 year old niece and 4 year old nephew.....Listens to me, and only me though...lol


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Well...there doesn't seem to be any clear winners here. There are quite a few "hands down" breeds but I'm gonna give a big "thumbs up" to the German Shepherd. There...that settles it!

But seriously though...this just goes to show that a bad dog is a rare breed indeed.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The best dog breed? Man! That's a tough one! As for upland bird hunting I'll go along with GSP's. My buddy has them and they are pure hunting machines! We belong to hunting club that stocks pheasant during the season and has a lot of incredibly horrendous thickets. My buddy started hunting there with his labs, good enough upland dogs in open fields, but they couldn't handle the thickets. The GSP's move through them like ghosts! They can be a little high maintenance in that they are easily bored and can turn destructive if left alone. 

Last year my friend suffered a fall that left him unable to hunt. His wife suggested that it would be cool if I could take his prime hunter, Abigail, out to the club. That was fine by me! Abigail knows me (and loves me), and turned out to be surprisingly easy to load up and take to the club. First time out, she didn't really know what was up, but the second time was like she was an old hand! I can't tell you the pressure I felt the first time I flushed a bird that she had pointed. I wanted for her to get a retrieve so badly! I whacked the bird, she found it and retrieved, but only part of the way! She retrieves to hand, but only for her master, my friend Bruce. About half way back she started looking around for him, and, not seeing him, just sat down about 20 yards away with the bird in her mouth. I walked up, grabbed the bird by the legs and said "release". She let go and was ready to hunt some more.

She's an incredibly smart dog that has learned what kind of cover the birds prefer. As we're going along and she's casting, even if the wind is not in her favor, and she sees a piece of cover that birds might like to hide out in, she'll go check it out. I can't tell you the number of times that we've hunted through an area already covered by other hunters with dogs, and flown pheasant that their dogs missed. And she has learned, apparently all by herself, the old "buttonhook" maneuver. That is, she goes past the bird and comes back at it while heading in our direction. That way the birds flush in our direction. I don't know that that kind of skill can be taught.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I've only owned 2 dogs in my life sadly but Im looking forward to getting a 3rd one day. I already posted my other dog Lola but this is my 2nd dog Angel. Sounds like a couple of strippers i know, lol. Angel was a West Highland terrier. I took her off an 80yo lady who was going to the nursing home. She was 6 already. Even though I've only had 2 Im in love with terriers and terrier mixes. They're just soooo smart and kinda ornery and i love how portable they are.

Imho Massillons pb pup is the cutest pup and EZ's Dobie is the most handsome full sized dog. Hey EZ i also had spiked black leather Harley Davidson collars for my 2 bad bitches!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Even though I like all dogs I enjoy working dogs the best. We have always had Beagles because they are great house dogs, but will hunt like crazy. When they see the shotgun coming out of the closet they jump out of a warm bed and nearly lose their minds trying to get out the door. My Old Lady has always wanted a Chihuahua like she had as a kid, but I refused to have an annoying little yipe-yipe dog pissing off my Beagles. So the other day a guy she works with offers her a Beagle Chihuahua mix puppy. I bitched about it cause we have two real dogs already in our house. When she appeared heartbroken and ready to cry, I gave in. She will be bringing it home Saturday. It is 4 months old and the size of a squirrel and I'm afraid my Beagles will want to hunt it down and kill it. They are females and the yipe-yipe is a boy. This could get ugly quick! Pray for us please!


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

We went all in for the ultimate fishing dog. 

Known for centuries along Portugal's coast, this seafaring breed was prized by fishermen for a spirited, yet obedient nature, and a robust, medium build that allowed for a full day's work in and out of the water. The Portuguese Water Dog is a swimmer and diver of exceptional ability and stamina, who aided his master at sea by retrieving broken nets, herding schools of fish, and carrying messages between boats and to shore. He is a loyal companion and alert guard. This highly intelligent utilitarian breed is distinguished by two coat types, either curly or wavy; an impressive head of considerable breadth and well proportioned mass; a ruggedly built, well-knit body; and a powerful, thickly based tail, carried gallantly or used purposefully as a rudder. The Portuguese Water Dog provides an indelible impression of strength, spirit, and soundness.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

When I was growing up my parents always had Shih Tzus. Good dogs, but when I started my own family I wanted to get a bigger dog. The only one my wife would agree to was a Golden Retriever so we started looking and ended up driving a couple hours away to pick up Sophie. She is my first dog with my own family, so it would be unfair to say this is the best breed of dog but she has been nothing short of amazing to me. She's just about 1.5 years old and is extremely well behaved. I can let her outside and I never have to worry about her running off and she loves to play with my kids and all the neighborhood kids. I would get another Golden Retriever in a heartbeat.

She doesn't like to sit still long enough for pictures, but here she is playing with my boys and toad.








The only downfall is..







That's how much hair came out at the groomer the first time we had her "furminated "
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Point to ponder and I think all will agree..................Lock your dog AND your significant other in the trunk of your car for a few hours and see which one is still happy to see you when you let them out!!!  lol


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Best doggie I ever had


----------



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll take my english bulldogs I had for 10yrs . The most loving and protective friends you could ever have . My female would know when she heard my truck pull into the drive that it was treat time , and shed meet me at the door . They were easy to train to go outside and they loved to ride in the truck . The only drawback that they had were , THEY ARE THE FARTENEST DOG AROUND :S (may not be a real word but truly defines what they are ... lol ) . I mean if they get up and walk away from it . You definitely knew to get the lysol out .


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Any dog that you spend a lot of time with will turn out to be a good dog. My lab mix, brook, i trained to Retrieve a beer from the fridge and shut the door afterwards. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep on the English!


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

LABS all the way I have had 3 of them all females 1 black 2 yellow, Greatest all around dogs in the world very smart kind and gentle,beautiful and fearless. I can throw her dummy in the swimming pool a hundered times and she'll never get tired fetching it. Put a bird on the ground or in the water and it's good as in the game bag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I love my current dog and will cry when he's gone. He's 3/4 English Lab, an 1/4 German Doberman. He was from a friend's litter so free is good. Since he's mostly lab, he carries all the great traits that labs have, but not as aloof as male males tend to be. The doberman part keeps him very alert and always close to my side. He's by far the best fishing dog I've ever seen too. Doesn't matter if it's on a canoe or walking streamside, he love it. I trained him from the get go, and that Dobbie part shows when its command time. He's the perfect family dog and loves the kids. I can let them play in the yard and the dog will hang around watching them. He's gettig old in the teeth, but you couldn't tell. You'll see us hiking around the rivers steelhead fishing soon


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Narf Koscelmik said:


> Any dog that you spend a lot of time with will turn out to be a good dog. My lab mix, brook, i trained to Retrieve a beer from the fridge and shut the door afterwards.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I need video evidence!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

I've only had one dog, an English Springer Spaniel named Winston, he was truly my best friend and he stuck by my side through thick and thin. As a breed, Springers are intelligent, loyal and great field dogs. Not quite as rangy as some of the pointing breeds, which is good for the area that I hunt in Northern Michigan. After the experiences that I had with my male I think that it would be hard for me to own another breed of dog, so my vote goes to the English Springer Spaniel. The Picture attached is Winston as a pup, I miss him dearly.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

celtic11 said:


> I need video evidence!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ha ha I can't figure out how to post vid from my mobile... Pm me a cell number or something and ill send you a vid


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Your all wrong!

Australian Cattle dog ( blue healer) the best 


Oh I can't forget my Giant Schnauzer.

Now there are my kitties, Russian blue, oriental short hair, & my other oriental short hair.


Nik,


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry guys....I've gotta go with the "adopted dog" breed!!! Especially the older ones. And thats because nobody wants older dogs (except me):dog:!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> Sorry guys....I've gotta go with the "adopted dog" breed!!! Especially the older ones. And thats because nobody wants older dogs (except me):dog:!


I agree. My 2 are both adopted/rescue. The most abused-neglected-pathetic stories ever. But both are pure breds by chance. My blue healer had to be put in a sling & fed saline from a bag to keep it alive when first rescued, it couldn't stand on its own it was so weak.

My Giant (stunted) was cadged for over 10 months, along with her sibling & parents in a separate cage. It was a walking skeleton when saved.

There is something special about saving a abused pet. It seems they appreciate it more than most & wanna give back, we'll it seems that way?

I now am a volunteer for a rescue place in Michigan & do home interviews for up-coming adoptions. They will NOT adopt a doggie away unless people like me take a personal interview of the conditions & people to a new home.

So if anyone wants to adopt a doggie, PM me & ill give you information about one of the better places to adopt from. All the people are volunteers & no pay accepted by anyone.

Nik,


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Nikster said:


> I agree. My 2 are both adopted/rescue. The most abused-neglected-pathetic stories ever. But both are pure breds by chance. My blue healer had to be put in a sling & fed saline from a bag to keep it alive when first rescued, it couldn't stand on its own it was so weak.
> 
> My Giant (stunted) was cadged for over 10 months, along with her sibling & parents in a separate cage. It was a walking skeleton when saved.
> 
> ...


We were looking to rescue a dog. *EVERY* person involved in rescue operations in our area are bat poop crazy. From outrageous fees, to "interviews", to checking the living conditions, to making un-announced visits to see if the critter was "happy".

Um, no... Not only "no", but "HELL NO"...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> We were looking to rescue a dog. *EVERY* person involved in rescue operations in our area are bat poop crazy. From outrageous fees, to "interviews", to checking the living conditions, to making un-announced visits to see if the critter was "happy".
> 
> Um, no... Not only "no", but "HELL NO"...


We adopted a Boxer one time, they did come to our home and wanted to see the house and living conditions and talk with the family. Never heard of un announced visits that's a little weird. 

I think interviews and checking out the home is a very good thing, alot of people can't even take care of themselves or their children let alone a pet, (people's homes say alot about the people who live in them) why do you think there are so many strays and animals in pet shelters and dogs for rescue to begin with, because people got themselves a dog or cat that had no business with it in the first place and didn't take care of it. 

People also may want to rescue or adopt a dog to Micheal Vick that dog. 

Look at it from their perspective they want their dog to go to a nice place to live not be tied to a tree the rest of it's life or to fight etc. Dogs are suppose to be pets and some people don't view them as that.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> We adopted a Boxer one time, they did come to our home and wanted to see the house and living conditions and talk with the family. Never heard of un announced visits that's a little weird.
> 
> I think interviews and checking out the home is a very good thing, alot of people can't even take care of themselves or their children let alone a pet, (people's homes say alot about the people who live in them) why do you think there are so many strays and animals in pet shelters and dogs for rescue to begin with, because people got themselves a dog or cat that had no business with it in the first place and didn't take care of it.
> 
> ...


Right on the money, I walked into a household & I wouldn't even recommend them adopting worms. I can't even begin to describe. 

If a family does not want a interview, what are they hiding? They think they are living by normal standards but not acceptable to adopting.

Nik,


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll get a few pictures of her up this evening, but the best dog I have EVER owned is my "Sheltie Shepherd", Maggie May. She is a German Shepherd/Shetland Sheepdog mix. Calmest, smartest, best behaved dog I have ever been around. I've had her from a pup and couldn't imagine my kids growing up around a better dog. I sometimes wish she would react when they're crawling on her or playing with her, but she just lays there and takes whatever they do to her. When she's had enough she goes to her kennel and lays down. She's 7 years old now and I hate even thinking about what I'm going to do when her time comes, but I know I will never own another dog as loyal as she is to my family and me. I know I'm going on and everyone's dog is the best dog ever, but there is a story that I like to tell people about Mags. 
My kids and I were in Virginia on vacation visiting my mother and her husband. Her husband has 2 bigger lab mixes that aren't very socialized and are usually either locked up in the backyard or in their kennels in the basement. My oldest son (6) wanted to go outside and play one morning. I said fine because I didn't know the other dogs were out. He went out along with Maggie down to the backyard (which is basically a giant, steep hill). The other dogs got excited so my son started playing fetch with the biggest one. Well the dog got overly hyper and started running after my son (not threatening, just playing). Maggie, who was laying on the porch watching the whole ordeal, proceeded to run out, bark once, and put herself inbetween the dog and my son as if to say, "That is too rough, you need to back off". The dog went off and played on its own. I know its long, but just a tidbit of how much she cares for us. Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

bgrapala said:


> I'll get a few pictures of her up this evening, but the best dog I have EVER owned is my "Sheltie Shepherd", Maggie May. She is a German Shepherd/Shetland Sheepdog mix. Calmest, smartest, best behaved dog I have ever been around. I've had her from a pup and couldn't imagine my kids growing up around a better dog. I sometimes wish she would react when they're crawling on her or playing with her, but she just lays there and takes whatever they do to her. When she's had enough she goes to her kennel and lays down. She's 7 years old now and I hate even thinking about what I'm going to do when her time comes, but I know I will never own another dog as loyal as she is to my family and me. I know I'm going on and everyone's dog is the best dog ever, but there is a story that I like to tell people about Mags.
> My kids and I were in Virginia on vacation visiting my mother and her husband. Her husband has 2 bigger lab mixes that aren't very socialized and are usually either locked up in the backyard or in their kennels in the basement. My oldest son (6) wanted to go outside and play one morning. I said fine because I didn't know the other dogs were out. He went out along with Maggie down to the backyard (which is basically a giant, steep hill). The other dogs got excited so my son started playing fetch with the biggest one. Well the dog got overly hyper and started running after my son (not threatening, just playing). Maggie, who was laying on the porch watching the whole ordeal, proceeded to run out, bark once, and put herself inbetween the dog and my son as if to say, "That is too rough, you need to back off". The dog went off and played on its own. I know its long, but just a tidbit of how much she cares for us. Pictures forthcoming.



Love it.
Nik,


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Ill have to 2nd or 3rd the American Pitbull Terrier vote. Unbelievable lovable, loyal, obedient, athletic breed. Was never a fan until owning one (well, technically its the wifeys). Not aggressive one bit, if anything she is the opposite. She will stand her ground and "act" vicious towards anyone/anything that she sees as a threat to the family/property until we reassure her the person/thing is ok. Don't think she would ever purposely bite. She is very gentle and timid. The only good thing about their negative stigma is that people naturally fear them, which is ok by me. Fortunately, they are actually very gentle, caring dogs.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

The top pic is Casey... And the bottom is Rover... Needless to say, I love my Goldens...  

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Pugs are cool too









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> We were looking to rescue a dog. *EVERY* person involved in rescue operations in our area are bat poop crazy. From outrageous fees, to "interviews", to checking the living conditions, to making un-announced visits to see if the critter was "happy".
> 
> Um, no... Not only "no", but "HELL NO"...


chad, remember its not the dogs fault. I've never paid a penny for an adopted dog. Two out of my four dogs were adopted. I just lost a choc. lab I took in (July 2012) that was shipped up here from Ark. Check Pond Boss. com under the name Mason.

I'm glad to see you tried to save a dog butttttt you gave up to easily. Butt heads with these people. Tell them they are wasting an animals life and their own money by not giving you the dog. DO NOT be afraid to argue with these people!

Sorry chad but I have to say" HELL YES" on saving a dog!!! And you should too.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

hang_loose said:


> chad, remember its not the dogs fault. I've never paid a penny for an adopted dog. Two out of my four dogs were adopted. I just lost a choc. lab I took in (July 2012) that was shipped up here from Ark. Check Pond Boss. com under the name Mason.
> 
> I'm glad to see you tried to save a dog butttttt you gave up to easily. Butt heads with these people. Tell them they are wasting an animals life and their own money by not giving you the dog. DO NOT be afraid to argue with these people!
> 
> Sorry chad but I have to say" HELL YES" on saving a dog!!! And you should too.


Usually, with the moonbats, it comes down to "We're just trying to make a difference in the world".

I tell them "It's a dog. You wanna make a diffrence in the world? Adopt a crack baby"...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i love my frenchie...wouldnt trade her for anything!


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Lab for sure...


----------

